# Injection (Medical)



## macta123

Hello friends,

What is *Injection (Medical*) called in your language?

Are there any colloquial synonyms like _Injection _and _shot_ in USA and _Injection_ and _jab_ in UK.


----------



## elroy

Arabic: *حقنة* (Huqna)

In colloquial Palestinian Arabic, we just say *إبرة* (ibre), which is also the word for "needle."


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese, *inje(c)ção*.

The _c_ is not written down in Brazilian Portuguese. No one pronounces it. 

The word *vacina* (vaccine) is often used with the sense of "shot", in the context of "taking a shot".


----------



## Dalian

Chinese: 
formal: 注射（zhu she）
colloquial: 打针 （da zhen）(take a needle shot)


----------



## betulina

In Catalan, *injecció*. ...mmm, but I can't think of any colloquial form


----------



## amikama

*Hebrew:* זריקה (_zrika_)


----------



## chuff

Romanian:

injecţie (f.)

Russian:

укол


----------



## Henryk

German: 
Injektion, Spritze


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

En México:

inyección--para suministrar medicamento tales como antibióticos, etc.
vacuna--para inocular--de la tuberculosis, viruela, DPT, etc.


----------



## Tisia

Injection in....

Persian: تزريق (tazriq)

Kurdish: ده رزي (darzi)

Finnish:  ruiske


Tisia


----------



## Juri

German:Injektion/Spritze; Italian: iniezione;Serbo-Croate:injekcija


----------



## diegodbs

Spanish: inyección.
Colloquial: pinchazo.


----------



## ireney

enesi ένεση in greek, no colloquial


----------



## optimistique

In Dutch:

injectie/ spuit(je)


----------



## linguist786

Hindi:

Su-ee (सूई)


----------



## soundblaster

Ukrainian: 
Inyektsiya - ін'єкція
or 
OOkol - укол


----------



## Whodunit

In Latin:

injection - *iniectio*

The second "i" is pronounced like the "y" in "yes".


----------



## Maja

In  Serbian:

Injection - "Injekcija"  (Cyrillic "инјекција") (although a lot of people omit J and say "inekcija",  which is incorrect).

There is no real  alternative, but it can be referred to as "boca" when speaking to children, as  baby talk (from verb "bockati" which means "to sting; prick"). Something  like:
"Jesi li primio  (primila - when female) bocu?" - Have you got a shot?

Pozdrav!


----------



## berty bee

In hungarian the word injection(medical) has two meanings: 
1. injection = injekció, oltás
2. syringe  = fecskendő


----------



## panjabigator

Punjabi
tikka-injection
ਟੀਕਾ


----------



## Honour

Turkish:
iğne (igne, there is an accent over the g) which also means needle.


----------



## Etcetera

Russian: инъекция or укол.


----------



## tasman

betulina said:
			
		

> In Catalan, *injecció*. ...mmm, but I can't think of any colloquial form


* Català:* Injecció
Col·loquial: Vacuna


----------



## Encolpius

both Czech and Hungarian use the Latin word. 


Hungarian = injekció

Czech = injekce


----------



## kusurija

Encolpius said:


> both Czech and Hungarian use the Latin word.
> 
> 
> Hungarian = injekció
> 
> Czech = injekce



There are at least 2 meanings:
1. procedure 
2. "instrument" used to do this procedure (Spritze (DE)). So

In Czech 1. Injekce
2. Injekční stříkačka _or simply_ injekce.

In Lithuanian:
1. Injekcija _or (describing)_ Vaistų suleidimas.
2. Švirkštas (švirkšti/įšvirkšti - to inject/to squirt in)

In Japanese:
注射(chu:sha)


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _injekto_.  No slang word that I'm aware of.


----------

